
New in Gmail Labs: Background Send - rondevera
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-in-labs-background-send.html
======
follower
"If messages are still being sent in the background when you shut down, _your
messages are probably going to be lost._ "

In a hurry + have to wait for confirmation anyway + message loss, seems like a
bad thing waiting to happen.

